# Wine-o-dor help!



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

First off. I have a 28 bottle edge star wine cooler. With two pounds of heartfelt beads. I'll also post some pictures later.


Now I've had a wine cooler for over two years now, and because of where I live,"Low Desert California" I pretty much have to leave it on all year long. Unlike most, In the winter time is when my humidity actually raises higher than I like. Low 70s. I'm trying to keep it at around 65% But for me that's a very hard thing to do. I've taken out a half a pound of beads now and leaving my beads kind of dry but still to no avail. And just to give you the other half of the story. In the summer time I have to refill my beads two to three times a week! Just to maintain low 60s! And even that doesn't help them from getting a little dry. This is something I've been dealing with for sometime now and its really starting to piss me off! 
:anim_soapbox:

It causes inconsistency in flavor, draw, burn etc. This is a problem I like to get over with asap! Any tips or maybe recommendation on other products to buy would be greatly appreciated! I'm all out of ideas now and I've red around quite a bit to. Thanks for your time.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Sounds to me that your wineador is not sealed all around. Did you plug the drain? What % is your HF beads? Have you tested the humidity in the upper, middle, and lower areas or the winador?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Also, do you have drawers? Do you store boxes?


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

I have an Edgestar 28 as well. These may be stupid Qs... Is the seal on the door good? All holes that were drilled filled with silicone? What % beads?
I run 4#s 65% Heartfelt with no problems.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

The seal is good. It been tested. My friend has the same model and has the same problem. The cigars are all in cigar boxes on metal racks it came with. I have the drain plug with hot glue from a glue gun. Beads are 65% heartfelt beads. And my humidity varies a few degrees from top to bottom.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

The cedar drawers will make all the differance in the world. Mine would not stabilize without them.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Barefoot said:


> The cedar drawers will make all the differance in the world. Mine would not stabilize without them.


I thought about getting these for a long time to. Do you know who or where should I get some from?


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Snap a quick pic. of the setup; we should be able to help out.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

The drawers do help humidity stability. Do you mind tossing up a pic on the inside. I'm curious as to how full it is. Also, being that it's on all the time. What is your ambient temp? Is there a lot of water run off? Where do you have the water run off going to? Do you have a fan set up at the bottom?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

louistogie said:


> I thought about getting these for a long time to. Do you know who or where should I get some from?


Get ahold of Forrest (wineador) for drawers. He hooked me up with sets for 2 units.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Chasidor is another option for drawers. The pic will tell us a lot about the setup; my thought is you will need the spanish cedar even if just scraps to help regulate the humidity. Also if your beads are in containers vs pouches they will be less effective.


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

I was in the same situation. I have one of the NewAir 28 wine coolers and just recently gave up on the 65 RL rated beads. I also didn't want to mess with the cat litter solution that a lot of folks have successfully used. With the beads and even jells, I just couldn't get the humidity consistent at 65 so I finally broke down and bought an Oasis XL humidifier for $67 shipped. My wine-a-dor is now stable at around 65-68 RL and temperature is around 68-70* without being plugged in.


----------



## Vitulla (Aug 6, 2011)

my friend had a problem that the unit was producing a lot of condensation, sending the humidity out of control. Bringing the wineador from the top floor of his house to the basement solved his problem. I have 2 pounds of beads in my cooler, and added a little bit of kitty litter just for safety. It helps a lot when your fiddling around with the door open.
As for shelves go with Forrest, very satisfied with mine!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't have a camera right now. But when I get it back I'll post some pictures. In the meanwhile, I'm gonna search for some drawers for my wine-o-dor.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

How many trays should I get? I'm guessing more is better in my case because it gets so dry out here in the summertime?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

More will help to stabalize humidity better. Kinda like having more beads. In the end its personal preference though.


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

louistogie said:


> How many trays should I get? I'm guessing more is better in my case because it gets so dry out here in the summertime?


You can order a nice set of drawers and shelves from the forum member wineador. Be forewarned, he gets lots of requests so be prepared to pay now and wait a bit. I ordered mine on 11/28 and still haven't received any update on when they will be arriving.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I can't not upload pictures?

error: Exceeds your quota by 233.8 KB.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

post the links to them. what's the model number?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

http://a3.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/134/6d3d4513d0c3475b86a84b0eb82b4c81/l.jpg

http://a1.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/128/8893f40ebcba4249b23f38f9b8a188a3/l.jpg


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

What's the model number?

What is your ambient temp? 

Is there a lot of water run off? Where do you have the water run off going to?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't think anything wrong with the unit itself. Its barley six months old. And my friend has the same wine cooler with the same problem. I think I've posted some of this information before. I don't know if there a lot of water run off. I have to throw it out once a month or two.

http://a1.ec-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/136/ac80aa3dd8974a5298650f6d74e5a160/l.jpg


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Also the climate is a lot different down here from Corona. I'm pretty sure that's why the problem lies.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Does anyone know who runs Chasidor? There site is down and I would like to make an order.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

That would be one big issue there. Even though it is thermoelectric, that water is comming from humidity in the air. The temp difference between the ambient air and the air inside the wineador creates condensation. Essentially, the humidified air is turning back into water. What you need to do is devert this water back into the air. You need to be cathing this into some beads or KL and adding a fan to help evaporate the moisture again. 

When the ambient temp is low and the inside temp is the same, less condensation occurs. Thus you see a humidity spike when compared to the summer when the temp difference is sucking the water out of the air.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

louistogie said:


> Does anyone know who runs Chasidor? There site is down and I would like to make an order.


Get ahold of Forrest. He is a member here (wineador)

Custom Wineador™ Creations - Home


----------



## imported_Mike_E (Nov 20, 2011)

Louis, you probably know this already but just in case, "Cheap Humidors" has cedar trays on sale at $9.99, if you decide on going the cheaper route. Btw, my order from Forrest is for 5 drawers and one shelf.

Here's an example of a wine cooler with drawers that Chris (falconman515) had linked to that might interest you:


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the information guys!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

After thinking about this. I'd rather spend some money to make it look nice. I'm thinking about getting five drawers and one shelf. Or four drawers and two shelf's Not sure yet. But I want it sooner rather than later. So I need to find someone who can do that without breaking the bank...


----------



## JayD (Jul 19, 2011)

I have 3 regular drawers, a double drawer that has a false bottom so I can hide my KL, and 2 shelves. Got them from Forest and could not be happier!


----------



## choinga (Aug 11, 2010)

I did mine with Forrest (as mentioned on here) and got this setup for $175. I'm using a NewAir 28 and started using the HCM beads, which I absolutely love...they cost more...but are literally ZERO maintenance. No adding water, etc... I have three hygro's on my box - all solid at 65% RH, which is what my HCM beads are set to.

Products

Here's my setup:










As mentioned, his turnaround is about a month so you'd have to come up with something in the interim, but I can assure you that having the cedar drawers in there will really help even things out for you. The cedar will hold the humidity and the box will even itself out and recover much quicker than just using the stock metal trays and boxes/drawers.

Good luck!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

My friends wants to buy the cheaper humidor drawers. Would they fit the edge star model I have? And does anyone know how many will fit?


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 24, 2012)

Does the units fan come on enough for circulation?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I went all out. I order five double drawers one single and a shelf from forrest. My friend is going the cheap route, dose the cheaperhumidor drawers fit the edge star 28 bottle wine cooler??


----------



## dhcigar (Jan 22, 2012)

louistogie said:


> I went all out. I order five double drawers one single and a shelf from forrest. My friend is going the cheap route, dose the cheaperhumidor drawers fit the edge star 28 bottle wine cooler??


post a pic when you get them in!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

UPDATE! Lacewood from Windador, Crazy looking wood! My RH has been doing very well. Thanks everyone!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Holy crap that's a thing of beauty right there.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

That is very nice! I just ordered 5 doubles and a shelf for my edgestar 28 last weekend...can't wait!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks guys. And Matt I got your PM, I'll let you know.


----------



## sum12nv (Aug 22, 2011)

Looks great man. I'm so excited, I just ordered my new air and drawers from forrest this past Thursday. I couldn't believe how long you had to wait for the drawers. I asked when I ordered mine and he said 3-5 weeks. Looks like you waited around 8 weeks? Are you running beads or KL now?


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Louis, that is a thing of beauty brother!!! Nice sticks to go with it too!

I'm salivating at those padron 26's


----------



## zephead61 (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful Louis! I also like what's in them! Enjoy brother!


----------

